# Gloria



## PsychoBunny (Jun 11, 2016)

This is an improvised sketch and is unfinished in length and depth. I gave up on it because I couldn't add any of the brass section nor the tenors and basses of the choir - the sequencer/synth I was using couldn't handle it. I kept what I had as I like the short fight between the sopranos and altos when they first come in.

And the flute. Flutists would either love or hate me.

The first minute, with the strings and piano is a "head fake

The build up leading to the Choir is awkwardly shortened because of the missing brass.

This was to be a call and answer format, with the men singing against each other in sixteenth note runs between the women's short "Gloria" parts.

The oboe part that plays after the bass drum beats out, "Glo.....ri..a" twice is intended to be a much slower solo soprano, softly singing, "Gloria, Gloria, Gloria in excelsis Deo " while the sopranos and altos resolve IV-I behind her.

The recording stops at about the halfway point of the piece but, parts of it are a lot of fun.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice piece. I like it, but it seems that sound is somehow muddled because of too many instruments playing at the same time. That viola (or whatever it is) and slightly later those violins that follow almost the same melodical pattern of that fast piano arpeggio seems too much at the same time because later when melody from flute comes in, it's hard to hear what is going on in there. Maybe it's only because those are not real instruments, so they can't do justice to such piece. Still, I think that for such fast paced piece there should be more space so it can breathe and all aspects of the piece could be more easily recognazible then. Overally, it is light piece, but interesting and fun to listen to.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Jun 11, 2016)

You're correct, Nikola....those problems are coming from the instrument. This was done on a Yamaha SY22 around 97-98 and that was a miracle of an instrument but in the end, approximates an orchestra about the same way a McDonald's cheeseburger wrapper approximates a well-made steak dinner.

There's a problem with me, also: at 17 I decided I would never make any of my music available for performance so I've been very carefree with my work....deleting most pieces once I've gotten what I want out of them and moving to some other experiment or indulgence. So I don't take much care with my mix-downs as I'm able to mentally compensate for performance and balance flaws.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nikola said:


> Nice piece. I like it, but it seems that sound is somehow muddled because of too many instruments playing at the same time. That viola (or whatever it is) and slightly later those violins that follow almost the same melodical pattern of that fast piano arpeggio seems too much at the same time because later when melody from flute comes in, it's hard to hear what is going on in there. Maybe it's only because those are not real instruments, so they can't do justice to such piece. Still, I think that for such fast paced piece there should be more space so it can breathe and all aspects of the piece could be more easily recognazible then. Overally, it is light piece, but interesting and fun to listen to.


Nothing to add.
Bravo for even posting, takes a lot of courages.


----------

